# master imp



## chector (8 November 2012)

can anyone tell me anything about this stallion? I can find his pedigree, and ample evidence that he was a very good sire of eveners - but nothing else. Did he race? Where did he stand? Who discovered his talent as an eventing sire? Assistance would be much appreciated...


----------



## Amymay (8 November 2012)

His pedigree:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/master+imp


----------



## TBB (8 November 2012)

He was bred to be a performance horse and never raced. His sire stood at the stud (Slyguff) where he spent his career and he was bred by his owners. Slyguff has a wonderful tradition of standing top class performance sires, a lot of whom are home bred. They stood King of Diamonds, Highland King, Kings servant, The Joker, Imperious and many others I'm sure  and now have a couple of MI's sons in Kings Master and Golden Master along with a couple of other good Tbs. Nobody needs to tell them what to stand to produce top class performance horses, they've been doing it for a couple of generations already . Slyguff is in Co. Carlow and not too far from the Goresbridge sales complex.


----------



## chector (8 November 2012)

thanks for the prompt and helpful reply - is the stallion still alive? His last recorded foal crop was a few years back...


----------



## Aru (9 November 2012)

chector said:



			thanks for the prompt and helpful reply - is the stallion still alive? His last recorded foal crop was a few years back...
		
Click to expand...

He died a few years ago.


----------



## chector (13 November 2012)

has anyone a photo of master imp?


----------



## Alec Swan (13 November 2012)

chector said:



			has anyone a photo of master imp?
		
Click to expand...

I'm rapidly reaching the conclusion,  that no one,  in Ireland,  possesses a camera.  NO ONE! 

Alec.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (14 November 2012)

Alec! Hahahahahahahaha!
I have thought that for years! 
Stallions that have been massively influential in shaping our best evening stock... And no-one knows what they look like! Same for Rich Rebel.


----------



## chicolena (14 November 2012)

There's a picture of him and Loftus O'Neil in the Irish field last week. It only shows his head over the stable door.


----------



## maggiemoto (20 November 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm rapidly reaching the conclusion,  that no one,  in Ireland,  possesses a camera.  NO ONE! 

I have thought the same thing. Also, have the Irish ever heard of the internet and websites! I don't wish to sound grumpy but on one hand we are hearing allsorts of tales of woe re the horse industry in Ireland and yet they seem to ignore the fact that there are people outside of Ireland who would be interested in their stock/stallions. I have contacted a number of studs re their stallions only to be told that they do not send semen to the U.K. or never even had the courtesy of a reply to my enquiry. I know there are some studs who are very switched on to enquiries outside of Ireland, but it does seem to be somewhat a closed shop in most cases, in my experience.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Eothain (21 November 2012)

Wouldn't you hate to be Irish and easily offended? ;-)

Good thing we have a thick skin naturally. It let's the copious amounts of rain run off our backs!!!


----------



## Luci07 (22 November 2012)

There is a good page on Facebook called the traditional   Irish horse association. There seem to be good contacts not there so that could be a good place to query poor responses over stallion enquiries etc? 

And actually, should maybe point out that when people ask for photos, it's often a much older stallion so not many around. Try and find pictures of King of Diamonds as an example! Master Imp, great event sire. Progeny are talented but can be tricky. I am very keen on most Master Imp horses. They seem to have been born with a "look at me" and competitive attitude!


----------



## Lark (25 November 2012)

Eothain said:



			Wouldn't you hate to be Irish and easily offended? ;-)

Good thing we have a thick skin naturally. It let's the copious amounts of rain run off our backs!!!
		
Click to expand...

Honest to God.
Sure I would be on my high horse only for the fact that I am still in my donkey and cart!!

Slyguff do not do marketing, they do not do websites, they do not do chilled or frozen.
It is equally frustrating over here in Bogland (where in fact we have the highest internet usage per capita in Europe!!) but it has never impacted on any of their stallions popularity.


----------



## Luci07 (26 November 2012)

Eothain said:



			-)

Good thing we have a thick skin naturally. It let's the copious amounts of rain run off our backs!!!
		
Click to expand...

think that us over the water are also suffering from immense amounts of rain atm too...


----------



## harrietbell (14 October 2013)

hi, just came across this on google, my horse's grandfather is master imp (imperius & tranquilla). just wondering if anyone ever found out any information about this stallion?


----------



## Louise12 (16 October 2013)

Picture here:
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=x6pJls&d=master+imp
Interesting comments about Irish studs. I travelled to UK and requested to see a well known NH stallion. I felt that I was really putting them out, they just about pulled him out for me, but that was it. I kept thinking that in Ireland they'd be dragging me round showing me his youngstock, giving me brochures to hand out (not ONE was offered to me), and generally trying to do a deal. Couldn't believe it. Perhaps it's a case of whether they feel you are a viable/serious customer or not.


----------



## woodlandswow (23 February 2017)

Can anyone tell me who Master Imp is graded with or if this is even the case?


----------



## popsdosh (23 February 2017)

woodlandswow said:



			Can anyone tell me who Master Imp is graded with or if this is even the case?
		
Click to expand...

He was a TB used successfully on many mares . Not sure he would have been graded as his offsprings performance speaks for itself.


----------



## Lanky Loll (23 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			He was a TB used successfully on many mares . Not sure he would have been graded as his offsprings performance speaks for itself.
		
Click to expand...

Yes given that he died 8 years ago and his owners only allowing live coverings him being currently graded would be a problem   There's a good article (incl the over the door pic) here: http://www.horsemagazine.com/thm/2014/10/master-imp-xx/


----------

